# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Что с сайтом Virustotal ?

## Зинка

Сегодня никак не получается до него достучаться.
Открываю, выбираю файл на своем компе (который хочу проверить)

Получаю
"   Загруженный файл сейчас находится в очереди на проверку. Дождитесь начала анализа. "
Потом несколько минут крутится.
А потом сообщение
"*Анализ не выполнен!*            Во время анализа что-то пошло не так. Повторите попытку.     

"

Пробовала на другом компе.
Пробовала на английском интерфейсе.
Пробовала совсем маленький файл.
Все равно не работает.

У кого душа добрая - попробуйте со своего компа и сообщите - работает ?
Может у меня виновата местная сеть на работе, не выпускает файлы ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Мы-то откуда причину можем знать?  :Smiley: 
Такое со вчерашнего дня вроде как началось

----------


## Зинка

> Мы-то откуда причину можем знать? 
> Такое со вчерашнего дня вроде как началось


Спасибо !
Я, собственно, хотела узнать: это проблемы на сайте или у меня локально.

Значит, у Вас тоже не работает ?

----------


## thyrex

Лично не проверял, но жалобы читал

----------

